# Generator Extended Run Fuel Tank



## TwoElkhounds

I have two Honda EU2000 generators that I run in the bed of my truck. The big negative of the arrangement is having to fuel the generators. I either had to lug the generators out of the bed of the truck or take the gas can up into the truck bed and fill the tanks, being careful not spill any gas. Of course, this is nearly impossible to do consistently.

I decided last year that I would buy an extended run fuel tank to minimize the number of refuels. Spring is in the air so I started to shop around a bit. Extended run tanks cost about $140 with about $20 shipping, total is $160. I look into it all a bit more and realize this is not too complicated, I can make this myself.

I got nearly everything I needed from Walmart. I purchased a 6 gallon marine fuel tank, a set of three marine fuel quick disconnects, a marine fuel line kit, and some clamps. I purchased a few brass fittings at a local hardware store. I went down to the Honda dealer and bought two spare gas caps. Cost was a bit more than I expected, about $100, but worth it. The $140 prefab kits don't include the quick disconnects (which are necessary), or the gas caps, and appear to have not so robust fittings and fuel lines.

Took my about 15 minutes to put the whole thing together. I removed the vent from the gas caps and drilled out the opening to accept the marine disconnect fittings. The disconnect has a threaded end, which I secured to the cap using a threaded fitting and a fuel line pigtail.










Then installed a quick disconnect fitting in the marine gas tank. Very easy, just screw it in the existing fitting.










Then just cut and assemble the fuel line kits and you are done!










Took it on a test run and it works awesome!! To refuel now, I simply disconnect the 6 gallon marine gas tank and take it out of the truck bed to fill. Put it back in the bed and reconnect. Hondas will run for days on 6 gallons of gas!!

DAN


----------



## outback loft

Looks great, but the only issue I see is that you will have to use the primer to get the fuel from the tank to the generators. Since the generators are using a gravity feed for their fuel in the first place, and the auxilary tank is designed for a marine motor that pumps the fuel from the tank.

I just wanted to point that out, but I like the idea.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I believe Honda's have a fuel pump, I looked into this already. I also have a primer bulb that can be used to start the fuel delivery process. You can see it in the pictures.

I tested the system today. The tanks on my Honda were dry, I know this since I ran them dry a few weeks ago to get rid of the old gas. I hooked up the marine tank and pumped the bulb until gas was entering the empty tanks on the Hondas. I then started the units and let them run for over an hour. The system is air tight, so the vacuum created by the fuel pumps on the generators draws fuel from the marine tank. The tank does not need to be higher than the generators. The marine gas tank is also vented to prevent vacuum lock. It works and is no different than the systems you can buy from dealers.

DAN


----------



## outback loft

Ok well I just wanted to put that out there I was not sure if the Honda used a fuel pump and created enough of a vacuum to draw the fuel out.


----------



## CamperAndy

The system will work without issue. The Honda's do not pump the fuel from the service tank to the carb it is just gravity and that is also all you need to pull the fuel from the spare tank to the service tanks on the generator.

As the service tanks drain they create a vacuum in the service tank, this draws fuel from the storage tank to the service tanks. The system will work best if the service tanks are full when you put it together.


----------



## forceten

I have seen this for the 2000 gens, but want one for my 3000 Honda. i know I have a bigger tank - i get maybe 10 hours or more with lots running from one tankful. But would be nice to get a full days running with one fillup. I wonder if i could rig something like this on my 3000 unit. Maybe even a gravity one if everything was airtight.....


----------



## CamperAndy

forceten said:


> I have seen this for the 2000 gens, but want one for my 3000 Honda. i know I have a bigger tank - i get maybe 10 hours or more with lots running from one tankful. But would be nice to get a full days running with one fillup. I wonder if i could rig something like this on my 3000 unit. Maybe even a gravity one if everything was airtight.....


You could do it just the same as on the 2000. The principle is the same. As the fuel level drops in the service tank the fuel is pulled from the storage tank.


----------



## swanny

I like it!!!!!!! I also have 2 honda's and have been wanting to do this. I think today is a good day, thanks. The only thing I would add or try is a fuel filter.

kevin


----------



## W Podboy

We bought our external tank about a year ago for our two 2000I's.

Found a deal on ebay... Paid $100 with shipping.

Works very well, no issues with priming as mentioned previous, the gen's create their own vacuum.

Wes


----------



## Sayonara

I like it! I'm going to be selling my Honda EB5000 and getting 2 2000i's and will remember this.


----------

